# dvd parking brake wire



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

alright, heres the situation. got me a sony xav-a1 dvd in dash HU. it has a wire that i have to connect to the parking brake wire to keep me from watching while driving. thing is i dont know if im supposed to connect it to the ground of the brake or the hot wire for the brake. ive read ground it out but in my instructions it says to connect it to the parking brake "lead". and above that it says hook up the dimmer wire to the dimmer control "lead" and the remote rear camera to the reverse light "lead". so this has led me to believe that i am looking for the pos wire. what i really want to do is just hook it up to a direct source which ever it may be and put a toggle on it so my gf can watch while i drive. TIA


----------



## pookz (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (runhopskipendub)*

Connect to lead would mean to the positive or trigger wire. So basically to the wire that turns on your parking brake light in the dash. I would advise against having it hotwired to always be able to play even while driving. My brother did that in his rsx, and he got a careless driving charge, even though his friend had it turned towards him. But, this is ontario, and peel regional cops are on a 24hour power trip...


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (runhopskipendub)*

parking brakes are grounds. foot brakes are hot wires. ground the wire out and see if the video turns on to be sure before you route the wire, though.


----------



## omega02379 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (runhopskipendub)*

Just ground the wire out to anything. If it's grounded constantly you can watch tv whenever you want. But to be legal it has to be grounded to the parking brake ground. A local shop my friend works at will ground it to anything if you want. But they suggest to ground it to the parking brake.


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (runhopskipendub)*

The wire should be connected to the "hot" or positive side of the parking brake switch so that when the brake is on (lever up), it has a path to ground and will show video. When the brake is released (lever down), the switch is open and there is no longer a path to ground so the video will not display.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (vedubau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedubau* »_The wire should be connected to the "hot" or positive side of the parking brake switch so that when the brake is on (lever up), it has a path to ground and will show video. When the brake is released (lever down), the switch is open and there is no longer a path to ground so the video will not display.

the correct answer is to hook it up to the negative lead that comes off of the parking brake between the seats. there is only one wire that is attatched to it and will read negative whenever the brake is engaged. you foot brack is a positive trigger.


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (kwalton)*

If the wire is connected to the neg. side it is grounded, and therefore the switch has no effect. The video will always be visible! In order to have the parking brake work the video lockout feature, the switch must be located between (electrically) the headunit's control wire and the vehicle's ground in order for the switch to control the video. Now thats the way it is on Kenwoods and others I have done...maybe Sonys are different?
_I just checked Sony's web site and downloaded the install manual in pdf._ And the Sony wire must be connected as I described in order for the switch to activate video!


_Modified by vedubau at 5:38 AM 7-7-2005_


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (vedubau)*

you guys are both right, just using different thinking. the parking break line is grounded out when the brake is activated. the wire is technically a "hot" wire, but is generally looked at as just a ground wire since it's sole function is to ground out to turn the dash light on saying the parking break is on. same goes for the aftermarket DVD player. the wire needs to be grounded out in order for video to play. it is technically a "hot" wire.
different terminology and thinking can cause some serious confusion. just be glad it's not an alpine with the sequence of depress brake pedal, pull parking brake, release brake pedal







amen for the pac TR7


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (kwalton)*

Its possible Kwalton and I are talking the same wire and just using the wrong terminology. The parking brake usually has two wires coming off the switch. One wire goes to the car's battery +12V post via the dash parking brake indicator and the fuse block. This wire is the "hot" or +12V wire. The other wire goes straight to ground, or the neg. side. Now you can connect the wire to the neg. side but the lockout feature will not work (ie the video will always be on). If you connect to the other wire, the Sony lead is looking for a path to ground to operate video and when the switch is operated, it will travel through the switch to ground and allow video.
If you have any doubt, connect it temporarily to either wire and test. If the video displays regardless of the switch, you have the wrong wire.


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (vedubau)*

You guys are all on the right track, but I think part of the confusion is that some parking brake switches only have one wire, the source wire, and the body of the switch is mounted on a ground. I'm not sure about VWs, or if all of them have two wires.

As has been said, on a two wire switch, one side is ground, but the other side isn't really a "Hot" wire, because it's downstream of a load. In other words you couldn't power something with it, because it's got the brake circuit upstream. Same goes for the lead from the DVD player. Semantics I know, but just wanted to make sure people were clear that were new to this.

*Easy way:*








If the switch only has one wire, splice into it.
If the switch has two wires, use an ohm meter to find the one that's constantly grounded, and splice into the other one.
Third option, as was mentioned, just tie it to ground permenantly, and use your better judgement about using while you're driving.

I know all this has been posted already, but it still looked like it could be pretty confusing to someone who didn't really understand what was going on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (jeremyc74)*

i called sony and the dude said he "thinks" its a pos im looking for since it said lead. is there any danger if i hook it up to the wrong side? i dont want to burn $1000


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (runhopskipendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_i called sony and the dude said he "thinks" its a pos im looking for since it said lead. is there any danger if i hook it up to the wrong side? i dont want to burn $1000

It would be unusual if it needs a + signal. I'm betting the Sony guy didn't know what he was talking about. 
If it's looking for a GND, and you tie it to +, it could damage it.
IF it's looking for a +, and you tie it to GND, it won't. I'd try grounding it first, to see if it works. 
On the other hand, it's entirely possible that Sony designed it to work with either one, to make it more flexable.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (runhopskipendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_i called sony and the dude said he "thinks" its a pos im looking for since it said lead. is there any danger if i hook it up to the wrong side? i dont want to burn $1000


in a 2 wire system, when the parking brake is not engaged, the wire you need to tap into is the "hot" wire. when the parking brake is engaged, it connects that wire to the other wire, which is a constant ground. if you connected it to the constant ground, then the video would always play.
in a 1 wire system, the wire is a "hot" wire that grounds out to the parking brake handle. it's usually on a spring type system.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (2.ohh)*

I just got a Pioneer indash and am trying to wire it so video is always enabled. If I keep the sensor wire grounded all the time, it still won't work. I have to take it off and re-attach it for it to let me watch video. What should I do to be able to play dvd video while driving? (not for me to watch, for passengers)


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_I just got a Pioneer indash and am trying to wire it so video is always enabled. If I keep the sensor wire grounded all the time, it still won't work. I have to take it off and re-attach it for it to let me watch video. What should I do to be able to play dvd video while driving? (not for me to watch, for passengers)

Thats called an interupt activated interlock. It's a trick used on industrial equipment to keep people from defeating the safety equipment. I hadn't really thought about them using it, but it makes sense, and I'll bet Sony does it too.
The easiest way around it is to wire in a switch, that you can just toggle to activate it.


----------



## N8's 1.8 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (jeremyc74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremyc74* »_
Thats called an interupt activated interlock. It's a trick used on industrial equipment to keep people from defeating the safety equipment. I hadn't really thought about them using it, but it makes sense, and I'll bet Sony does it too.
The easiest way around it is to wire in a switch, that you can just toggle to activate it.

The problem is that it needs to see 12volts and then switch to ground. Some cars parking wires have 12 volts at rest and then switch to ground when the e brake is pulled. Others just show ground. IE: one wire system..... What you need to do is get yourself a Relay and a switch. Wire it like this...
87- 12volts
87a- ground
30- park brake wire
85- 2 way switch, one side connected to ground the other to the relay
86- 12 volts
Just flick the switch and your good. 
If you have q's just send me a message. This is probably whats up with the Sony as well.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_I just got a Pioneer indash and am trying to wire it so video is always enabled. If I keep the sensor wire grounded all the time, it still won't work. I have to take it off and re-attach it for it to let me watch video. What should I do to be able to play dvd video while driving? (not for me to watch, for passengers)


you can get a switch, or you could check with PAC to see if the tr-7 will work for what you need. i use it with my alpine, which requires a sequence to play the video.
http://www.pac-audio.com/products/alarm.htm
every sony i've ever worked on just needed the wire to be grounded out to play. once it was grounded, you could leave it grounded.
the new pioneer has a gyro sensor to bypass video. i haven't tried it yet, but if you run the video output to the backup camera input, then wire a switch so the unit thinks you are backing up, it bypasses the gyro sensor


----------



## N8's 1.8 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (2.ohh)*

The only Pioneer with a gyro is the AVIC-N2... The rear camera works but you can interupt the GPS antenna and that will alow you to view video. If you need the diagram let me know.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (N8's 1.8)*

Now I'm getting confused







I have my Pioneer HU installed and working in my car right now, but nothing is put back together so the wires are all exposed still (need to fix this video viewing problem first). Could someone please make a diagram or just write an indepth explaination of what I would need to do?


----------



## jeremyc74 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (N8's 1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N8’s 1.8* »_
The problem is that it needs to see 12volts and then switch to ground. Some cars parking wires have 12 volts at rest and then switch to ground when the e brake is pulled. Others just show ground. IE: one wire system..... What you need to do is get yourself a Relay and a switch. Wire it like this...
87- 12volts
87a- ground
30- park brake wire
85- 2 way switch, one side connected to ground the other to the relay
86- 12 volts
Just flick the switch and your good. 
If you have q's just send me a message. This is probably whats up with the Sony as well. 


You don't need a relay for that. All a relay is is a powerd switch. In this case all you need is to break the connection between the interupt lead from the deck and ground. A simple switch will work fine.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (jeremyc74)*

Alright, I figured out a temporary solution for this weird interupt activated interlock deal. I took the one wire you're supposed to hook up to the parking brake and tapped it into the white/black wire coming off of the rear defrost switch. Now whenever I put in a dvd, I just tap the defrost on, then back off and it works







I hope this isn't hurting anything... but I'm happy my whole install is done for now


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_Alright, I figured out a temporary solution for this weird interupt activated interlock deal. I took the one wire you're supposed to hook up to the parking brake and tapped it into the white/black wire coming off of the rear defrost switch. Now whenever I put in a dvd, I just tap the defrost on, then back off and it works







I hope this isn't hurting anything... but I'm happy my whole install is done for now


that is actually a pretty good solution so that you don't need another switch for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (2.ohh)*

this is a funny thread. everyone saying no its this. no its that. well i have another question. I'm a MECP first class installer, and have but in numerous pioneer and sony displays. however i havent worked in car audio for a year now. I have always defeated the parking brake switch problem with a simple 12V source tied into the monitor lead with a switch to ground as described above. no i just bought a new AVIC D1(also same as AVIC N2) unit and have yet to install it becuase my car is in the body shop. Now i now that ever since the first time pioneer did navigation they have had a 3d hybrid gyro sensor which never told the unit the car was in motion apart from the parking brake switch. does anyone have this unit which knows that it has changed? if it has and the sensor detects motion and then disables video and other nav functions, why even have the parking brake switch wire at all? that seems needlessly redundent. anyway, if you have one of these units and know for sure becuase you have it in your car, let me know. If you want to argue about if pioneer had or didn't have gyros in the past. save your breath.


----------



## N8's 1.8 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (gottinitus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gottinitus* »_this is a funny thread. everyone saying no its this. no its that. well i have another question. I'm a MECP first class installer, and have but in numerous pioneer and sony displays. however i havent worked in car audio for a year now. I have always defeated the parking brake switch problem with a simple 12V source tied into the monitor lead with a switch to ground as described above. no i just bought a new AVIC D1(also same as AVIC N2) unit and have yet to install it becuase my car is in the body shop. Now i now that ever since the first time pioneer did navigation they have had a 3d hybrid gyro sensor which never told the unit the car was in motion apart from the parking brake switch. does anyone have this unit which knows that it has changed? if it has and the sensor detects motion and then disables video and other nav functions, why even have the parking brake switch wire at all? that seems needlessly redundent. anyway, if you have one of these units and know for sure becuase you have it in your car, let me know. If you want to argue about if pioneer had or didn't have gyros in the past. save your breath.

I too am MECP and have an N2 in my car. I noticed that the gyro is only active when the Nav antenna is plugged in. If you disconnect the antenna all you have to do is bypass the parke brake and your good. The Gyro won't pick up anything below about 15 MPH. I have a way to bypass the antenna with two relays but you may not want to splice your GPS antenna but It's the only way I could get it to work. As far as the N2 having both, I agree, WHY??? but this is for sure how it is.


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (N8's 1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N8’s 1.8* »_
I too am MECP and have an N2 in my car. I noticed that the gyro is only active when the Nav antenna is plugged in. If you disconnect the antenna all you have to do is bypass the parke brake and your good. The Gyro won't pick up anything below about 15 MPH. I have a way to bypass the antenna with two relays but you may not want to splice your GPS antenna but It's the only way I could get it to work. As far as the N2 having both, I agree, WHY??? but this is for sure how it is.

how did you do it?


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (gottinitus)*

ya know its too bad to this just changed with the N2/D1
it wasn't the case with the N1.
damm pioneer and their safety


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: dvd parking brake wire (gottinitus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gottinitus* »_ya know its too bad to this just changed with the N2/D1
it wasn't the case with the N1.
damm pioneer and their safety

you can thank all the BS law suites for that. some kid is watching a DVD, wrecks and does some serious damage. blames it on watching the DVD and next thing you know, they are going after the manufacturer rather than the kid that had the safety features bypassed. i'm in the handgun industry, so we deal with this crap every day. lawyers will sue whoever they stand to make the most money from. who do you think they'll get more money from, the kid, or the manufacturer


----------

